# Replacing original vinyl windows with stucco wall



## ggabbitas (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm looking at replacing our original builder grade vinyl windows with stucco walls. Do I need to remove the exterior stucco up to the flange and remove it in once piece? Or should I leave the existing frame and use a replacement with a flush flange that will cover where the stucco currently meets the window? I found 



 but the existing windows are aluminum. Will this still work if existing windows are vinyl?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That is what window replacement companies do. I would not do that because I have pulled some out a year or two later because a window that leaks a little before will leak a whole bunch after. 

I would remove trim on the inside so I could look for the rough measurement and inspect for water damage because this is the time to fix that. 

Then I would chip away about 5" of stucco around the window and roll back the wire so I could install a flexible window pan and a head flashing and have the stucco repaired.


----------



## ggabbitas (Mar 27, 2009)

Darn, not the answer I wanted. Thanks!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ggabbitas said:


> Darn, not the answer I wanted. Thanks!


But it is just so much more to be upset about doing it the second time. :wink2:


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

We had the builders grade wifows replaced in the house we owned (since moved) 'bout 5 yrs ago by a local business. And they cut away and replaced the stucco. We repainted after. Only problem we had was 2 of 10 windows (low-e, double sheet with argon between) failing under warranty. Is that a high failure rate? I don't know. The cause seemed to be that the two failures were on windows where some stucco was still on the wall and thus under the flange so a bad install.


----------



## ggabbitas (Mar 27, 2009)

I stumbled upon this link on Pella's website. If you click on Stucco there is a video that goes over "full frame replacement" in stucco walls for flush flange windows. It says that the opening is sealed and flashed with their patent pending water management liner. If the manufacturer is touting this method think it's worth looking into?


----------



## JemmyBrihm (Jun 10, 2021)

I wouldn't replace or repair the windows myself. Carpentry workshops are engaged in the manufacture and replacement of windows. Suitable workshops give quality guarantees, and if something breaks, they will replace it. I would not waste time and money and find custom joinery with good feedback. For example, this workshop makes high-quality wood products, https://www.joinerysolutionssw.co.uk/. Do you want to replace it with Sliding sash bay windows? In their workshop, they make such windows, you can see them in the gallery.


----------

